# ADAC Renewal 2014



## delfy

Hello. Just got a load of paperwork, all in German but have deduced it to be my renewal. Can anyone advise me what to do for the best as I cannot understand a word, and I need the breakdown cover for Morocco in April. Thanks.


----------



## gaspode

Just phone Munich and ask for an English speaking person, they're very efficient and will have the cash off your credit card before you can blink.


----------



## metblue

*insurance*

re ADAC in German ,other option is scan it, save it to your computer, then open it with google translate !! sorted !!


----------



## andrewball1000

Just mine today as well. The difference is that I want to cancel it and stop them renewing as I only needed it for Morocco last year. Sent them an email to the address they give after using Google Translate.


----------



## klyne

I think you have to give them three months notice to cancel membership?

David


----------



## makems

I renewed by phoning Germany. Dealt with very quickly and efficiently.


----------



## peejay

Delfy wrote


> Hello. Just got a load of paperwork, all in German but have deduced it to be my renewal. Can anyone advise me what to do for the best as I cannot understand a word, and I need the breakdown cover for Morocco in April. Thanks.


Hi Daf and Sue

I renewed over the phone recently, its pretty painless

I used 0049 221 47 27 47

Just say 'Hallo, Haben Sie ein Englische Sprecher bitte' and they will put you through to someone who probably speaks English better than wot you do 

Pete


----------



## Jimbost

I have got the same renewal package today. Going to keep it as for 90 Euro's its well worth it even though we have other cover for ourselves and the Motorhome.


----------



## Addie

Can anyone confirm exactly what cover ADAC provides in Morocco?

They told me it was a 'sort it out yourself and claim it back after' type cover, you couldn't dial a number and expect a recovery truck to arrive when I enquired a couple of years ago.

Have you ever seen a receipt in Morocco? 8O


----------



## andrewball1000

klyne said:


> I think you have to give them three months notice to cancel membership?
> 
> David


yes it appears so. I phoned them today and you can only cancel in writing or email which I had already done and am awaiting confirmation.

My bank confirms that it appears to be an automatic renewal on the visa card. They advise keeping a copy of the email so they can reclaim the money if it is automatically taken.


----------



## delfy

Thankyou all. Special hi to Andrew and Peejay. Just need it for Morocco ........ Again.....!!! Been to NEC today and might consider downsizing when we return in June. Luv Delfy


----------



## Sagman

contact phone number appears to have changed -try 0049 76 76 66 32


----------



## Sagman

Whoops sorry that's - 0049 89 76 76 66 32


----------



## nomad

*ADAC*

Hi, I renewed my ADAC breakdown cover about a week ago very easily on
0049 221 4727444 The lady who answered spoke excellent English.
Colin


----------



## boristhespie

I am not sure we renewed ours. We have always found the lady on the end of the line we have to be rude and sarcastic. Maybe it's a cultural thing.

She said it was renewed but I have my doubts. She took the credit car number very fast. Asked for expiry but not the security code on the back.

Is this not required in Germany.

Likewise nothing has come off of the card.

If I were to phone back to make sure we were covered she's rip into us. Has done before.

On the plus have had to use them twice in the UK. They pass on to local pickup or AA.


----------



## nomad

Hi Boristhespie, I cant remember whether they asked for my cards security code or not when I renewed but one thing is for sure and that is they are very slow at processing the payment from your card so I'd give them about 10 days and then contact them again if no payment is taken.
Colin


----------

